# What is it?



## Lukikus2 (Sep 21, 2012)

None of these are still shots. Lifetime opportunity for my amateur abilities.

COOL! Right?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 21, 2012)

Some sort of sphinx moth, looks like.


----------



## rip18 (Sep 22, 2012)

Yep, a sphinx moth of some sort - one of the ones that comes out about dark during the warm part of deer season and buzzes around the orange vest... 

I really like the third one that shows how he bends his wings (kind of like sculling) like a hummingbird in order to hover.

Good job getting this fast little nipper in flight!


----------



## Hoss (Sep 23, 2012)

BIF takes on a new meaning .... Bug In Flight.  Nice captures

Hoss


----------



## Lukikus2 (Sep 24, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Some sort of sphinx moth, looks like.



Hummingbird moth is what they call them down here. Biggest one I've seen and captured.



rip18 said:


> Yep, a sphinx moth of some sort - one of the ones that comes out about dark during the warm part of deer season and buzzes around the orange vest...
> 
> I really like the third one that shows how he bends his wings (kind of like sculling) like a hummingbird in order to hover.
> 
> Good job getting this fast little nipper in flight!



They are as fast as humming birds. I couldn't believe the camera actually got the still shots of it so well.



Hoss said:


> BIF takes on a new meaning .... Bug In Flight.  Nice captures
> 
> Hoss



Thanks


----------



## Kadiddlehopper (Sep 24, 2012)

Kool Bug ,for sure !


----------



## cornpile (Sep 24, 2012)

Really neat shots


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 15, 2018)

Caught one sleeping today.


----------

